# [HARDWARE] Lecteur dvd qui ne lit pas les cd

## _Seth_

Salut,

  Je sèche un peu sur le problème suivant : j'ai un lecteur de dvd (c'est un graveur en fait) qui me permet de lire les dvd mais pas les cd ! Ce lecteur était monté sur une machine avec Windows et il fonctionnait très bien (lecture/gravure de cd/dvd).

   J'ai d'abord incriminé KDE/Hal, car il me signale un nouveau périphérique quand j'insère un dvd mais il ne se passe rien quand je met un cd. En creusant un peu, voici le message obtenu quand j'essaye de monter /dev/cdrom (ou /dev/sr0 c'est la même chose) lorsqu'il y a un cd de données inséré dans le lecteur :

```
#  mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom/

mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0

# mount -t auto /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/

mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
```

pourtant dans mon .config, j'ai ce qu'il faut :

```
CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

```

et les indications de hal/dbus semble correctes :

```
# lshal

...

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRW_SOHW_1633S'

  block.device = '/dev/sr0'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.major = 11  (0xb)  (int)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRW_SOHW_1633S'  (string)

  info.addons = {'hald-addon-storage'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block', 'storage.cdrom'} (string list)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable'} (string lis\

t)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_11ab_6121_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'DVDRW SOHW-1633S'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRW_SOHW_1633S'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'LITE-ON'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:03:00.0/host6/target6:0:1/6:0:1:0/block/sr0'  (string)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_argnames = {'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-eject', 'hal-storage-closetray'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_names = {'Eject', 'CloseTray'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_signatures = {'as', 'as'} (string list)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)

  storage.cdrom.bd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.bdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.bdre = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvd = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrdl = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrwdl = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdram = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdrdl = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mo = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mrw_w = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 8467  (0x2113)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.support_multisession = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 8467  (0x2113)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.write_speeds = {'8467', '7056', '5645', '4234', '2822', '2112', '1764', '1411', '706'} (string list)

  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)

  storage.firmware_version = 'BS0C'  (string)

  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)

  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.model = 'DVDRW SOHW-1633S'  (string)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  storage.partitioning_scheme = ''  (string)

  storage.removable = true  (bool)

  storage.removable.media_available = false  (bool)

  storage.removable.support_async_notification = false  (bool)

  storage.requires_eject = true  (bool)

  storage.size = 0  (0x0)  (uint64)

  storage.vendor = 'LITE-ON'  (string)

...

```

Je sèche un peu sur les pistes à explorer pour résoudre ce problème, auriez vous quelques idées ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Peux-tu aussi passer ton emerge --info, histoire de vérifier que les USE liés au cdrom sont actifs ?

----------

## Leander256

Il y a quelque chose que tu n'as pas précisé, quelle est l'interface de ton graveur DVD? Est-ce que c'est du PATA/IDE que tu essayes d'utiliser avec les nouveaux pilotes, du SATA ou du SCSI?

----------

## _Seth_

salut, l'interface de mon lecteur dvd est en IDE et j'utilise les nouveaux pilotes PATA du noyau :

```
$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep '^[^#].*PATA'

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep '^[^#].*SATA'

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y 
```

La carte mère est une Asus P5Q Pro et voici le lspci:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3450

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1e Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)
```

Sinon, voici le emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8-desktop3 x86_64)

=================================================================                                                  

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-desktop3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8500_@_3.16GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1  

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Aug 2009 11:15:01 +0000                                                                 

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24                                                                                       

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1                                                                                     

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1                                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4                                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                         

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3                                                                                      

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0                                                                                           

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                                 

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                               

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -finline-functions-called-once -fno-strict-aliasing"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -finline-functions-called-once -fno-strict-aliasing"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="buildsyspkg collision-protect distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/   http://gentoo.mneisen.org/      http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo   http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/     http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/      http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/         http://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/   http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo   http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/       http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/  http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/    http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo  http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo  http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/      http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="fr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=""

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/emacs /usr/portage/local/layman/games /usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing /usr/portage/local/my_overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi ada alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdaudio cddb cdr chm cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv id3tag imagemagick ipod ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg kde kpathsea ladspa lame latex libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

----------

